# Levator Scapula Syndrome



## riverloverjen38@yahoo.com (Sep 16, 2015)

The ER physician just diagnosed a patient with levator Scapula Syndrome. There is not a diagnosis code for this. Does anyone know what code I should use? My thought was to use 728.3.

Jennifer


----------

